# Pissant Canadans



## bush lover

I am so sick of you people telling the USA how you escaped the financial crash. Well, up yours.


----------



## bush lover

Je suis tellement malade de vous des gens au Canada qui nous disent aux Etats-Unis la façon dont vous échappé à la crise financière de 2008. Shove it où le soleil ne brille pas.


----------



## Colin

How do you like your bush, unshaved or shaved?


----------



## Toro

We're awesome.

You suck.


----------



## BruSan

Moody's agrees with Canada.


----------



## tinydancer

bush lover said:


> I am so sick of you people telling the USA how you escaped the financial crash. Well, up yours.



It helps when your leader has a Masters in Economics and has actually held a day job in his lifetime before pursuing a political career.


----------



## BruSan

Gotta wonder at the press musings today of the latest release of the Apple "i" product being touted as saving them from further financial meltdown. Sheesh; your financial future hangs in the balance on the introduction of a new "toy".   

Who can fail to raise an eyebrow at chit like that?


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Canadans".


----------



## BruSan

Mad Scientist said:


> "Canadans".



And certainly not us "Canad*i*ans".


----------



## Warrior102

The only good thing to come out of Canada was the Guess Who and Rush


----------



## Luissa

tinydancer said:


> bush lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sick of you people telling the USA how you escaped the financial crash. Well, up yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps when your leader has a Masters in Economics and has actually held a day job in his lifetime before pursuing a political career.
Click to expand...


And that Canada is full of natural resources, like um Oil.


----------



## BruSan

Luissa said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bush lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sick of you people telling the USA how you escaped the financial crash. Well, up yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It helps when your leader has a Masters in Economics and has actually held a day job in his lifetime before pursuing a political career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that Canada is full of natural resources, like um Oil.
Click to expand...


And your country is not? Full of oil that is. 

You folks are starting to whine again


----------



## BruSan

Warrior102 said:


> The only good thing to come out of Canada was the Guess Who and Rush



What? Not Celine?


----------



## Toro

Mad Scientist said:


> "Canadans".



No matter how you spell it, we're awesome.


----------



## BruSan

Toro said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Canadans".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how you spell it, we're awesome.
Click to expand...


Seems our current gov't is ahead of the game when it comes to getting an Embassy in a Radical Islamist Fubar'd country out of harms way by simply shutting the darn thing down and getting the staffers out of Dodge before a spontaneous uprising can threaten their safety.

Wonder what signals our government was getting to trigger that decision ahead of this latest tragic example of ignorance among Mid Eastern nations brewing up a kill-fest by the supposed peaceful religious zealots that answer insults to Muhammad by killing anyone they see of Caucasian descent.

Why maintain Embassies in these dysfunctional countries that have a record of not listening to or recognizing facets of the Geneva or Vienna conventions/accords.

Oh yeah; back on topic: todays $ exchange is Can $ = 1.0327 U.S.


----------



## sealadaigh

Warrior102 said:


> The only good thing to come out of Canada was the Guess Who and Rush



dope!

Peter C. Lemon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Operation Yellow Ribbon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In unlikely place, the human face of 9/11 - US news - 9/11: Ten Years Later | NBC News

thank you, canada, from this american and washingtonian.


----------

